# Everyone...Meet Josie!



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a cutie!!!! And hey, if they respond call them Rumplestiltskin I say!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome, Josie! You're a real cutie!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww, I think Josie is a great name for her. She is adorable.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

What a cutie


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

Josie, it is. Glad to meet you!

dg


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Josie is adorable and I like her name.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello Josie!!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I really like the name Josie and she sure is adorable!

Tiffany


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

she has such a sweet face.... glad you have found a name everyone can agree on lol


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

She is so cute!! Josie is a GREAT name!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

She is very cute! Congrats on the addition


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

she's quite adorable. how is she fitting in?


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Hi Josie, welcome.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Faith's mommy said:


> she's quite adorable. how is she fitting in?


She and Layla are doing great, but we are now considering just fostering and not adopting her. I tested her today on our chickens and she went ballistic, would have killed them if she were off lead. which really sucks that she would always have to be leashed and never allowed to run free. 

Also I worry about them playing. they play well together but get really rough. Layla already outweighs her by 27 pounds and will probably gain another 15. Josie is maxed out at 23, I would feel horrible if she got hurt.

Josie has no aggression issues (other than a prey drive on chickens) and Layla has shown no jealousy towards her. i just think she may be better off with either a more laid back or smaller playmate...


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> She and Layla are doing great, but we are now considering just fostering and not adopting her. I tested her today on our chickens and she went ballistic, would have killed them if she were off lead. which really sucks that she would always have to be leashed and never allowed to run free.
> 
> Also I worry about them playing. they play well together but get really rough. Layla already outweighs her by 27 pounds and will probably gain another 15. Josie is maxed out at 23, I would feel horrible if she got hurt.
> 
> Josie has no aggression issues (other than a prey drive on chickens) and Layla has shown no jealousy towards her. i just think she may be better off with either a more laid back or smaller playmate...


any thoughts?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Hello Josie, I like her name, she's a little cutie


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

She looks like a Josie!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> any thoughts?


i think there are some things you can train as to the chickens, but it would probably take a while. it's up to you if you want to try it / risk it.

i think the way to tell is to ask yourself how you'd feel if someone told you they had found her another home and you had to give her up today. would it be relief or regret you didn't try something? 

good luck either way


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Josie is adorable!


----------

